# Projector bulb life



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a Panasonic AE8000, and I am at 4700 hours of bulb life (12 months old), and I am not seeing the bulb warning indicator come on yet. I was told it comes on @ 400 hours prior to end of life.

Does anyone know how the Projectors screen saver mode effects bulb life? I ask this because when I walk out of the HT, and anticipate being back within 30 minutes I leave it on, and when I return the screensaver has the screen turned off. I know the timer keeps going but does the fact that the screen is black make the bulb last longer?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

My understanding is no...the bulb is still on.

You've really stretched that bulb a loong-ways. I just changed my JVC's bulb out at 1000 hours. Just felt like it needed it. Definitely altered the overall pop of the picture when I got the new bulb installed.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> My understanding is no...the bulb is still on.
> 
> You've really stretched that bulb a loong-ways. I just changed my JVC's bulb out at 1000 hours. Just felt like it needed it. Definitely altered the overall pop of the picture when I got the new bulb installed.


I just ordered the replacement bulb... I always run in ECO mode.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> I just ordered the replacement bulb... I always run in ECO mode.


Maybe it lasts longer in eco , does picture still look good?:bigsmile:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

kingnoob said:


> Maybe it lasts longer in eco , does picture still look good?:bigsmile:


Yup the manual says I get an extra 1000 hours by running in ECO mode... The picture still looks good, but we will see what happens when I get a new lamp (since i watch it all the time it might be dimmer than I recall it being when new.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I had mine in eco mode too... maybe I had a bad bulb??

You'll like having the new bulb...requires recalibration, but easy enough. :T


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Is it dangerous to use a bulb low in life left? or when it dies , just replace them?

better to have good picture anyone , newer is better right??


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

kingnoob said:


> Is it dangerous to use a bulb low in life left? or when it dies , just replace them?
> 
> better to have good picture anyone , newer is better right??


In the past i have always run the lamps until it says not to anymore. Some people replace their lamps at as little as half lamp life due to bulb wear (they want to be at maximum lamp brightness).


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It is always a good idea to change the bulb before it goes bad. That way you can keep it on hand as a backup for when, or if, the new one goes bad. I always seem to have a backup on hand with every projector I've ever owned.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

This is what i did... I purchased a Authentic Lamp which i will use, but i also purchased just the lamp for $60 on Amazon. I am going to pull out the old lamp and replace the lamp bulb with the $60, and see how it works. If it works fine (unless it doesn't work when i try it...at which time it will be returned to Amazon as defective),,, I am going to pull it out, and put the Authentic lamp in and use it until I need a new bulb. The $60 one will be for emergency use down the road . :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

mechman said:


> It is always a good idea to change the bulb before it goes bad. That way you can keep it on hand as a backup for when, or if, the new one goes bad. I always seem to have a backup on hand with every projector I've ever owned.


Very good idea. :T


----------

